# MoCo Gravel



## Pelley (Jun 28, 2005)

Got any good gravel routes in Monterey county? Looking to expand out from Fort Ord


----------



## Pelley (Jun 28, 2005)

Great conditions recently in Fort Ord. I did a quick look starting from Monterey heading North along the rec trail to CSUMB where I picked up giggling rd. to connect with crescent bluff rd. Up the wall and a quick jaunt along East Machine gun flats, got a little taste of single track before heading back to town along the coast.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Fort Ord is great. I've been riding it quite a bit for the last couple of months and still exploring new trails there. Crescent Bluffs Road is a good one. There's a narrow single track loop off that, quite close to the beginning near Barloy Canyon Rd, that I really like. I also really like the gravel trails over towards Torro Park - more open, rolling, grassy hills, quite different to the northern side of Fort Ord. So much to ride there!

I use gravelmap.com to find new routes. There seem to be only a few other options in Monterey county (which I haven't tried yet):

Old Stage Road near San Juan Bautista - 4 miles long
Dirt bypass near the Bixby Bridge off Highway 1 - 10 miles long
Gravel levee trail by the Pajaro River near Watsonville - 8.5 miles long
La Gloria Road - crosses the hills just north of the Pinnacles - 11.4 miles long


----------

